# How to stop myself from thinking about sex?



## JoetheBull (Apr 29, 2010)

It has been one of those days where my brain has decided to think about sex nonstop and decided to do so via conscious thought instead of sub-conscious level where I can ignore it. I know some of you are thinking why. One reason it's a bit annoying when later I realized I have wasted an entire day on something that has been known to either make me depressed, do something stupid, or cause me other problems. Don't get me wrong I am not against sex at all. And I am not one of those wannabe players who tries going around using women. I just don't really have the best means to deal with these string of thoughts right now. And would prefer to think about things that can actually be dealt with instead of something impossible to deal with without going to extreme lengths I promised myself I wouldn't do again. 


Actually that rant did help a bit. Any ideas because this does happen every once in a while. More so when I am not depressed or feeling healthy.

Feel free to rant as well. No point in just reading mine:laughing:


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

JoetheBull said:


> It has been one of those days where my brain has decided to think about sex nonstop and decided to do so via conscious thought instead of sub-conscious level where I can ignore it. I know some of you are thinking why. One reason it's a bit annoying when later I realized I have wasted an entire day on something that has been known to either make me depressed, do something stupid, or cause me other problems. Don't get me wrong I am not against sex at all. And I am not one of those wannabe players who tries going around using women. I just don't really have the best means to deal with these string of thoughts right now. And would prefer to think about things that can actually be dealt with instead of something impossible to deal with without going to extreme lengths I promised myself I wouldn't do again.
> 
> 
> Actually that rant did help a bit. Any ideas because this does happen every once in a while. More so when I am not depressed or feeling healthy.
> ...


You probably aren't getting any at this point at life then. Well, the answer is simple: Go and get some sex. It's just like if you are hungry, you tummy will growl. Once you eat, your stomach stops growling.


----------



## JoetheBull (Apr 29, 2010)

NatetheGreat said:


> You probably aren't getting any at this point at life then. Well, the answer is simple: Go and get some sex. It's just like if you are hungry, you tummy will growl. Once you eat, your stomach stops growling.


I know that. The only means of me having sex is by getting a prostitute. Which I refuse to do hence why this problem exist in the first place. I guess I should of made that more clearer.


----------



## kiwigrl (Apr 27, 2010)

[puts on terrible french accent]... dis is impossiball no?


----------



## JoetheBull (Apr 29, 2010)

kiwigrl said:


> [puts on terrible french accent]... dis is impossiball no?


[uses his slightly ok peppi la pu( cant spell his name) impression] Que Que


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

I think you should go and see a doctor, because it may be a hormonal imbalance or something. If this keeps recurring, and you think it's a problem.


----------



## mrscientist (Jul 4, 2010)

Dude is horny and should see a doctor?


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

skycloud86 said:


> I think you should go and see a doctor, because it may be a hormonal imbalance or something. If this keeps recurring, and you think it's a problem.


I think that I have this condition.....

Main Entry: sa·ty·ri·a·sis 
Pronunciation: \ˌsā-tə-ˈrī-ə-səs, ˌsa-\
Function: noun
Etymology: Late Latin, from Greek, from satyros
Date: 15th century
: excessive or abnormal sexual craving in the male

I'm not kidding. I'm dead ass serious. I think that I have it.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

mrscientist said:


> Dude is horny and should see a doctor?


If he is thinking about sex all day and cannot stop doing so, then there is likely to be some sort of problem.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

NatetheGreat said:


> I think that I have this condition.....
> 
> Main Entry: sa·ty·ri·a·sis
> Pronunciation: \ˌsā-tə-ˈrī-ə-səs, ˌsa-\
> ...


Have you tried to get it treated and/or controlled?


----------



## JoetheBull (Apr 29, 2010)

skycloud86 said:


> I think you should go and see a doctor, because it may be a hormonal imbalance or something. If this keeps recurring, and you think it's a problem.


I tend to avoid the doctors. There still after a piece of my liver because I rarely drink and I show signs of liver damage. The hormonal imbalance would seem to be the case if a sense of loneliness and years of sexual frustrations building up wasn't in the equation.


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

skycloud86 said:


> Have you tried to get it treated and/or controlled?


No not really


----------



## JoetheBull (Apr 29, 2010)

NatetheGreat said:


> I think that I have this condition.....
> 
> Main Entry: sa·ty·ri·a·sis
> Pronunciation: \ˌsā-tə-ˈrī-ə-səs, ˌsa-\
> ...


I don't think my problem is to that extent. I think mine more from a psychological reaction due to the anxiety from my past experience and lack of experience I have had with sex plus my inability to forgive myself for such a past coming to be. Also some of my attempts to suppress some of my sex drive also added to this. But I fear that my if some one I know or others found out I have a high sex drive that they will get the wrong idea that I am only out to get laid in life (my one friend already assumes this and it pisses me off). I guess the only thing I can do is try to figure out to think about sex without it dominating all my thoughts or making me depressed. Depressed one I am more worried about. Thank you all. Not sure why I didn't think of this earlier. Oh wait nvm:laughing::laughing::laughing::crazy:


----------



## SlowPoke68 (Apr 26, 2010)

If you can think about sex all day the the point of distraction you probably need to occupy your thoughts with something else, if it distresses you. Take up some new subject that occupies at least a few of those spare cycles.


----------



## JoetheBull (Apr 29, 2010)

Since this thread has been dead for a while and I have been down in the dumps a bit. I thought I will post something to see if anyone can think of anything since thoughts about sex and relationships seem to be bothering me again lately. That and boredom:laughing:. In all seriousness though I do need to find a way to suppress or block any thoughts about sex and relationships.


----------



## Jazibelle (Sep 3, 2010)

put an ice pack .... 
no seriusly, I have a few ideas. 
- pleasing your self, you probably already tryed that one... but if you did it just once, sometimes one time is not enough.... 
- diversify your activities, brake your routine.
- go out take a walk, go at the parc, the mall. (maybe put on loose pants and a long shirt ...) this is to change your mind off sex but if you can't at least you're prepered....
- watch a movie that has lots of action.
- read a book that is scientific or that talks about psychology.
- dance and/or sing (at home, not in the parc or the mall... hehe ) go wild a bit. 

good luck!


----------



## Shield of Light (Aug 28, 2010)

Seriously dude...nothing wrong with pleasing yourself if you need to. Its like doing something nice for yourself: you may feel bad about it, but it prevents most of us from going crazy.

Or more crazy in PerC's case.:tongue:


----------



## Snow (Oct 19, 2010)

KY or...

keep a picture of your mother/father in front of you at all times, hehehe


----------



## viva (Aug 13, 2010)

Revenant said:


> KY or...
> 
> keep a picture of your mother/father in front of you at all times, hehehe


Yeah, I was about to say... think about your grandma or something.


----------



## Psilocin (Feb 23, 2009)

... engage in it.

D'uh.


----------



## PoppyPeedOnMySofa (May 31, 2010)

Watch a baby birthing video. Worked for Chandler on Friends. lol


----------



## lizziebaby420 (Apr 15, 2010)

i do that to....
chew gum.


----------



## Zic (Dec 30, 2009)

The more you want to suppress those thoughts, the more will you think about them, an example of ironic processing.
Therefore, to help you:

sexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexthegamesexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsexsex

:laughing:


----------



## mrscientist (Jul 4, 2010)

How about having sex?


----------



## JoetheBull (Apr 29, 2010)

Shield of Light said:


> Seriously dude...nothing wrong with pleasing yourself if you need to. Its like doing something nice for yourself: you may feel bad about it, but it prevents most of us from going crazy.
> 
> Or more crazy in PerC's case.:tongue:


I don't feel bad about pleasing myself. I just get depressed from it sometimes. More so recently. I am not demonizing sex or any of the religious stuff .


Psilocin said:


> ... engage in it.
> 
> D'uh.


If I could I wouldn't have to bother suppressing it since I would actually know what sex is like.


----------



## StarBuck (Oct 23, 2010)

My drive goes up when I am stressed. I can have sex five times a day and self-satisfy 15 and still have sex on the brain. Try things you find relaxing. Go get a massage from someone you do not find attractive. When it is really bad I personally take some Klonopin(anti-panic) and Flexeril(muscle relaxant) and that helps.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

My solution: FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP!


----------



## JoetheBull (Apr 29, 2010)

Mutatio NOmenis said:


> My solution: FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP!


So what you are saying is if I do that enough I will eventually break or overload the sex processing unit in my brain and be free of wanting sex?


----------



## Snow (Oct 19, 2010)

JoetheBull said:


> So what you are saying is if I do that enough I will eventually break or overload the sex processing unit in my brain and be free of wanting sex?


Only if you do it exactly 319 times, as Mutatio correctly advised. And we're talking COMPLETE times, no "almosts" or "not quites."


----------



## susurration (Oct 22, 2009)

I don't encourage masturbating every time you think about it. I've seen people do a lot of psychological and physical damage to themselves by doing so in -excess- (and i'm talking beyond several times a day) 

Do you crave intimacy? what does thinking about sex distract your mind from? I don't think you should distract yourself with something else immediately (apart from stress relieving activites) I think you may need to work through it and what thoughts you might be blocked from accessing. What does sex mean to you? do you imagine doing it with someone you know or like? or someone you just imagine? do you have a tendency to live out your life in your mind? what aren't you satisfied with right now in your life?

also-
YouTube - Unsexy thoughts - with Barney Gumble.

roud:


----------



## AEIOU (Feb 5, 2010)

Become a Eunuch, get castrated either surgically or chemically and I guarantee you'll think of sex a whole lot less. No more testosterone.


----------



## Psilocin (Feb 23, 2009)

Revenant said:


> Only if you do it exactly 319 times, as Mutatio correctly advised. And we're talking COMPLETE times, no "almosts" or "not quites."


Multiple attempts.
No result.


----------



## JoetheBull (Apr 29, 2010)

Nova said:


> I don't encourage masturbating every time you think about it. I've seen people do a lot of psychological and physical damage to themselves by doing so in -excess- (and i'm talking beyond several times a day)
> 
> Do you crave intimacy? what does thinking about sex distract your mind from? I don't think you should distract yourself with something else immediately (apart from stress relieving activites) I think you may need to work through it and what thoughts you might be blocked from accessing. What does sex mean to you? do you imagine doing it with someone you know or like? or someone you just imagine? do you have a tendency to live out your life in your mind? what aren't you satisfied with right now in your life?
> 
> ...


Do you crave intimacy? I want to say yes but fear I don't have enough experience to reinforce that it is correct. 

what does thinking about sex distract your mind from? More important matters such as trying to figure out where to get a new job, controlling depression, what to do with my life, and anything remotely important.

What does sex mean to you? Tell you the truth I am not even sure anymore. From what little experience I have had with sex it wasn't very enjoyable. Some of my friends say the little of experience I have don't count. Still debating this in my own head of course. Guess I don't really have the required experience to know what sex means to me.

do you imagine doing it with someone you know or like? or someone you just imagine? have done both.

do you have a tendency to live out your life in your mind? Some of it most likely yes. Not much to do outside of mind except video games, forum, tv, and a few other hobbies.

what aren't you satisfied with right now in your life? Long list but will spare you from large majority of them. I work in retail which seems I can't get out of since they are the only one's who will hire me, live at home with parents and really prefer to live on my own and away from this town, never left this country or even the middle east coast, been single my whole life, I feel inadequate compared to other geeks in terms of geekness, frustrated with my stupidity in the past, and no idea what to even do with myself.

Thanks for the interesting questions


----------



## StarBuck (Oct 23, 2010)

JoetheBull said:


> From what little experience I have had with sex it wasn't very enjoyable.


This made me feel bad as bad as an INTJ can feel for a random stranger. I wish this were not a true statement. I do have to confess I am sitting here thinking what could have gone that wrong.
Are you actually thinking about sex? I know this sounds stupid but are you imaging everything that goes with it or just fixating on orgasming? That might help you figure out if you are craving intimacy or not?


----------



## JoetheBull (Apr 29, 2010)

StarBuck said:


> This made me feel bad as bad as an INTJ can feel for a random stranger. I wish this were not a true statement. I do have to confess I am sitting here thinking what could have gone that wrong.
> Are you actually thinking about sex? I know this sounds stupid but are you imaging everything that goes with it or just fixating on orgasming? That might help you figure out if you are craving intimacy or not?


Usually imagine everything that goes with it. Don't think I have ever really focused completely on the orgasm. Except for the other person involved but I think that is more from the worry of not being able to satisfy there needs. 

Don't feel too bad my experiences weren't good at all. I allowed my curiosity and other pointless factors make a bad decision twice. On the bright side it has lowered my curiosity about sex and I am more mentally healthier despite the problems it may cause in the future. Not sure if that made sense or not. Always have a hard explaining certain things:laughing:


----------



## StarBuck (Oct 23, 2010)

JoetheBull said:


> Usually imagine everything that goes with it. Don't think I have ever really focused completely on the orgasm. Except for the other person involved but I think that is more from the worry of not being able to satisfy there needs. :


Then maybe you are wanting intimacy with someone especially if you are going through a difficult time. Going through hardships by yourself can make you feel more lonely than normal. Lots people tie sex and intimacy together plus it is more acceptable to fantasize about sex than imagining having someone to talk to.


----------



## Female INFJ (Feb 27, 2010)

*I agree -- Treatment may be necessary*



skycloud86 said:


> I think you should go and see a doctor, because it may be a hormonal imbalance or something. If this keeps recurring, and you think it's a problem.


It is not uncommon to think of sex frequently, however, there could be the situation of an addiction. I would agree with skycloud86, because if thinking about sex is constant, it is likely cutting into other productive things you could be doing with your day. As a lady who can think about sex for hours easily, I can attest to this. If you need help, find some. If you mean to mention this in a more of a humorous way, I get that too. But again, if thinking of sex disrupts your life, then it is a problem. 

I would try to reflect on how much time a day you spend on this. If you notice your thinking cutting in on your life, this may deter you. Find other satisfying activities, join some classes about sex, do something physical, enjoy the company of a sensuous woman. Perhaps find a girl friend, and take out your desires on her? I'm not sure what is going on in your life. You seem nice enough. 

Other activities may assist. If you are spiritually inclined, take up forms of meditation, because it is difficult to focus on fantasy, if you have to work on meditative state at the same time. 

Eat something enjoyable! Food, not person, I mean! tee hee. Unless you have someone in mind...


----------



## amanda32 (Jul 23, 2009)

Keeping busy with work and/or hobbies helps. 

I find when I have too much time on my hands I tend to spend it thinking about all the sex I'm not having and wish I were 

So...keep busy.


----------



## Thrifty Walrus (Jul 8, 2010)

StarBuck said:


> Then maybe you are wanting intimacy with someone especially if you are going through a difficult time. Going through hardships by yourself can make you feel more lonely than normal. Lots people tie sex and intimacy together *plus it is more acceptable to fantasize about sex than imagining having someone to talk to*.


So true.....


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

I fantasize about intimacy almost constantly, but mostly my fantasies have been about having someone to hug or talk to. When I do imagine sex, the sexual fantasies aren't actually about sex, but about fear. I process fear by changing it into lust so I can release it.

If your issue really is just about sex, the best way I have found to avoid feeling perpetually sexually aroused is to alter the fantasy slightly. Instead of imagining sex and foreplay and all of the motions involved in leading up to the orgasm, and instead of imagining the orgasm itself, focus on how you would feel *after* having an orgasm, when you are lying in your partner's arms without any sexual needs left to fulfill. Repeat the word "satisfied" in your head and try to imagine all of the feelings that go with it. Treat it like something that is in the past rather than the future or present, but that still has a lingering impact on your mood. 

I once went seven months without masturbating, despite a lifelong addiction that had me doing it between six and ten times per day, and this was how I managed to temporarily conquer it. I only started again when I stopped applying this technique. I was stoned, anxious and was left alone with a massaging shower head. Oops.

Oh, and for me, the distraction thing doesn't work. It just makes me ineffective at whatever task I am attempting to focus on, because my mind keeps wandering while I'm doing it.


----------



## amanda32 (Jul 23, 2009)

snail said:


> i
> I was stoned, anxious and was left alone with a massaging shower head. Oops.


LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Impossible odds.


----------



## JoetheBull (Apr 29, 2010)

Female INFJ;775802 said:


> Find other satisfying activities, join some classes about sex, do something physical, enjoy the company of a sensuous woman. Perhaps find a girl friend, and take out your desires on her? I'm not sure what is going on in your life. You seem nice enough.
> 
> Eat something enjoyable! Food, not person, I mean! tee hee. Unless you have someone in mind...


Tried finding a girlfriend but every girl I ask out isn't interested in me at all(nice guys not wanted:laughing . Basically extremely very little hope at this point in my life it seems. Basically on the border of giving up. Which is why I get depressed from thinking about sex in the first place and why I want to avoid thinking about sex. Food bad idea since I tend to over eat as it is. I use to try physical exercise to distract but usually back fires since my sex drive just increases:laughing:. 



snail said:


> Oh, and for me, the distraction thing doesn't work. It just makes me ineffective at whatever task I am attempting to focus on, because my mind keeps wandering while I'm doing it.


Same. ADD is a pain the neck. Especially when it wants to think about thing you don't want too.:laughing:


----------



## StarBuck (Oct 23, 2010)

JoetheBull said:


> I use to try physical exercise to distract but usually back fires since my sex drive just increases:laughing:.


I have not met anyone else that has this problem too. I feel better knowing there is someone out there that can relate.:happy:


----------



## Hardstyler (Sep 4, 2010)

Put a picture of Hillary Clinton or nancy pelosi in your wallet automatic shut-down and turn off.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Apr 15, 2010)

Follow the ways of the eunuch.

*snippy snip snip*

I'm sure it's been said but I'll say it again, it's probably normal. Don't stress about it.


----------



## Oleas (Jul 22, 2010)

kiwigrl said:


> [puts on terrible french accent]... dis is impossiball no?


Ditto! Besides I can do an even better french accent than you can 

I really have to stop thinking about it too. I have inappropriate thoughts running through my head all the tule, and I get freaked out people can actually read them! I've definitely managed to calm down and stop talking dirty though.. but it's so hard when I find puns/innuendos everywhere! Then I'm like.... "just kiddingggg" lol I guess I like trying to find out if people see it when I say something subtly dirty.. They look at me like "did you mean what I think you meant?". It's hilarious!


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Hardstyler said:


> Put a picture of Hillary Clinton or nancy pelosi in your wallet automatic shut-down and turn off.


So, would he considered them unattractive because they weren't his type, or because they are Democrats? I don't see why you needed to bring politics into it.


----------



## Dupree (Feb 21, 2010)

Oleas said:


> Ditto! Besides I can do an even better french accent than you can
> 
> I really have to stop thinking about it too. I have inappropriate thoughts running through my head all the tule, and I get freaked out people can actually read them! I've definitely managed to calm down and stop talking dirty though.. but it's so hard when I find puns/innuendos everywhere! Then I'm like.... "just kiddingggg" lol I guess I like trying to find out if people see it when I say something subtly dirty.. They look at me like "did you mean what I think you meant?". It's hilarious!


I have an ENFJ friend and our conversations are usually just us riffing back and forth the most inappropriate innuendos from the most delicate subjects. I agree it's hilarious and would even suggest it's a way to subdue horniness because the innuendo tends to become way too foul.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Apr 15, 2010)

skycloud86 said:


> So, would he considered them unattractive because they weren't his type, or because they are Democrats? I don't see why you needed to bring politics into it.


I think he was inferring Nancy and Hillary are unattractive. Either that or JoetheBull gets turned on by Republicans.


----------



## Oleas (Jul 22, 2010)

Dupree said:


> I have an ENFJ friend and our conversations are usually just us riffing back and forth the most inappropriate innuendos from the most delicate subjects. I agree it's hilarious and would even suggest it's a way to subdue horniness because the innuendo tends to become way too foul.


Exactly. My ENTP friend and I always have the most inappropriate conversations, I love it! I tease him about his (hypothetical) size at lunch with lots of people around LOL. But mostly it's just innuendos, and it's so much fun. So many awkward moments when people didn't get my jokes though, then I have to explain it to them and it's like... "mmhm well... gotta go now"... Other issue is when people take it too seriously and mistake it for flirting... they start being outrageously "out there" when I was only joking around.

Ahh NTPs have the best sense of humor. Or maybe that's just my friend, lol!


----------



## Snow (Oct 19, 2010)

skycloud86 said:


> So, would he considered them unattractive because they weren't his type, or because they are Democrats? I don't see why you needed to bring politics into it.


Have you ever seen pictures of them? They're both have "formed" and "practiced" political faces, as do most politicians. If they apply enough makeup and smile just the right way, people will assume they are harmless and friendly--it's not hard to see through the mask, at least not for me. And this unnatural "lie" is pretty ugly, to me.


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

Well, I rarely think about it. However, I now have a telemarketing/debt collection/administration/do damn near everything else in the office that can be done.....job now. So I rarely think about sex anymore. I just worry that I'm not making enough sales, not collecting enough debt, and not getting enough work done. So how to stop thinking so much about sex...............GET A JOB!


----------



## StarBuck (Oct 23, 2010)

The Great One said:


> Well, I rarely think about it. However, I now have a telemarketing/debt collection/administration/do damn near everything else in the office that can be done.....job now. So I rarely think about sex anymore. I just worry that I'm not making enough sales, not collecting enough debt, and not getting enough work done. So how to stop thinking so much about sex...............GET A JOB!


You must be able to focus on only one thing at a time. Working does not really help me since I tend to think about several things at once. The only time it did help I was on Adderall and could only think about one thing at a time.


----------



## JoetheBull (Apr 29, 2010)

Troisi said:


> Follow the ways of the eunuch.
> 
> *snippy snip snip*
> 
> I'm sure it's been said but I'll say it again, it's probably normal. Don't stress about it.


Castration is a last resort only to be taken when sufficient evidence and proof that I will indefinitely be single my whole.
I am not trying to stop thinking about sex because I feel it is wrong. I am trying to stop thinking about sex because it feeds into my depression making it worse and the only means of me having it involves getting a prostitute that would cause even more depression and loneliness. Odds are no one is going to read this and continue making post that seem like I am trying to cleanse myself of sex :laughing:.



Troisi said:


> I think he was inferring Nancy and Hillary are unattractive. Either that or JoetheBull gets turned on by Republicans.


No they do not. I don't even really pay attention to politics anyway.



The Great One said:


> Well, I rarely think about it. However, I now have a telemarketing/debt collection/administration/do damn near everything else in the office that can be done.....job now. So I rarely think about sex anymore. I just worry that I'm not making enough sales, not collecting enough debt, and not getting enough work done. So how to stop thinking so much about sex...............GET A JOB!


Doesn't work. I would have to actually care about my line of work for that to happen. Haven't found one yet and have two jobs already and looking for another/replacement job.



StarBuck said:


> You must be able to focus on only one thing at a time. Working does not really help me since I tend to think about several things at once. The only time it did help I was on Adderall and could only think about one thing at a time.


Never took Adderall. But basically the same. My mind is all over the place. Half of it I barely know what the hell it is thinking sometimes. 

Sorry if I sound angry at all. Kind of venting a little:mellow:


----------



## amanda32 (Jul 23, 2009)

Naked grandma, naked grandma, naked grandma....

(hope that helps :shocked


----------



## StarBuck (Oct 23, 2010)

JoetheBull said:


> Sorry if I sound angry at all. Kind of venting a little:mellow:


Sexual frustration will do that to you.:laughing:


----------



## ilphithra (Jun 22, 2010)

JoetheBull said:


> It has been one of those days where my brain has decided to think about sex nonstop and decided to do so via conscious thought instead of sub-conscious level where I can ignore it. I know some of you are thinking why. One reason it's a bit annoying when later I realized I have wasted an entire day on something that has been known to either make me depressed, do something stupid, or cause me other problems. Don't get me wrong I am not against sex at all. And I am not one of those wannabe players who tries going around using women. I just don't really have the best means to deal with these string of thoughts right now. And would prefer to think about things that can actually be dealt with instead of something impossible to deal with without going to extreme lengths I promised myself I wouldn't do again.
> 
> 
> Actually that rant did help a bit. Any ideas because this does happen every once in a while. More so when I am not depressed or feeling healthy.
> ...


How to stop thinking about sex? Hmm... I don't know. Maybe try... bucket + ice + putting the privates there for a while... :tongue:
Don't know if it would be very healthy though...


----------



## RericA (Sep 7, 2010)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA

oh shit you guys are cracking me up. Just go get laid a bit bud. Thinking about sex a lot is totally normal, dont let these WebMD happy kids freak you out. Hit a party or two and get it on with some slutty drunk girl, its too easy, seriously. 

If your still feeling like your thinking about it obsessively in a manner that is impeding on your day to day life and is a complete negative, get a girlfriend that you actually like. if a serious personal connection and meaningful sex still doesnt cut it, try and get on DR.Drew's sex addict show so you can get paid for treatment from a professional


----------



## JoetheBull (Apr 29, 2010)

StarBuck said:


> Sexual frustration will do that to you.:laughing:


yup:laughing:



RericA said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> oh shit you guys are cracking me up. Just go get laid a bit bud. Thinking about sex a lot is totally normal, dont let these WebMD happy kids freak you out. Hit a party or two and get it on with some slutty drunk girl, its too easy, seriously.
> 
> If your still feeling like your thinking about it obsessively in a manner that is impeding on your day to day life and is a complete negative, get a girlfriend that you actually like. if a serious personal connection and meaningful sex still doesnt cut it, try and get on DR.Drew's sex addict show so you can get paid for treatment from a professional


read below please:laughing:


JoetheBull said:


> I am not trying to stop thinking about sex because I feel it is wrong. I am trying to stop thinking about sex because it feeds into my depression making it worse and the only means of me having it involves getting a prostitute that would cause even more depression and loneliness. Odds are no one is going to read this and continue making post that seem like I am trying to cleanse myself of sex :laughing:.


----------



## StarBuck (Oct 23, 2010)

I still think your issue is not so much sex as you need a girlfriend, someone you have intimacy with and can talk about what you are going through on an emotional level. Plus sex :happy:


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

RericA said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> oh shit you guys are cracking me up. Just go get laid a bit bud. Thinking about sex a lot is totally normal, dont let these WebMD happy kids freak you out. Hit a party or two and get it on with some slutty drunk girl, its too easy, seriously.


Are you seriously advising him to go and pretty much rape a woman who can't consent to sex? I would seriously consider not posting in threads like this if you can only post idiotic rubbish.


----------



## ENTrePenuer (Jun 12, 2010)

JoetheBull said:


> It has been one of those days where my brain has decided to think about sex nonstop and decided to do so via conscious thought instead of sub-conscious level where I can ignore it. I know some of you are thinking why. One reason it's a bit annoying when later I realized I have wasted an entire day on something that has been known to either make me depressed, do something stupid, or cause me other problems. Don't get me wrong I am not against sex at all. And I am not one of those wannabe players who tries going around using women. I just don't really have the best means to deal with these string of thoughts right now. And would prefer to think about things that can actually be dealt with instead of something impossible to deal with without going to extreme lengths I promised myself I wouldn't do again.
> 
> 
> Actually that rant did help a bit. Any ideas because this does happen every once in a while. More so when I am not depressed or feeling healthy.
> ...


I'm gonna be crazy and go with.

HAVE SEX!

When you're hungry you eat don't you?


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

ENTrePenuer said:


> I'm gonna be crazy and go with.
> 
> HAVE SEX!
> 
> When you're hungry you eat don't you?


Learn to read his post.



JoetheBull said:


> I just don't really have the best means to deal with these string of thoughts right now. And would prefer to think about things that can actually be dealt with instead of something impossible to deal with without going to extreme lengths I promised myself I wouldn't do again.


----------



## ENTrePenuer (Jun 12, 2010)

Maybe just maybe, both you and him have a skewed view about sex?

Theres lots of consensual sex out there to be had.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Of course there is, but he doesn't need or want sex, he wants to stop thinking about it so much.


----------



## ENTrePenuer (Jun 12, 2010)

skycloud86 said:


> Of course there is, but he doesn't need or want sex, he wants to stop thinking about it so much.


So the fact that he's horny is NOT a physical sign from his body?


----------



## Tal (Oct 19, 2009)

Did you ever watch the episode of Friends where Chandler thinks Monica got him porn but it turns out to be a childbirth video? That seemed to work for them.


----------



## JoetheBull (Apr 29, 2010)

ENTrePenuer said:


> Maybe just maybe, both you and him have a skewed view about sex?
> 
> Theres lots of consensual sex out there to be had.


Sure there is for normal people. But no one I have ever meet wanted or would have consensual sex with me. Even the women people consider sluts would prefer to do it with some ugly guy who smells like a portal bathroom and have no teeth then to have sex with me. This should be obvious. Not sure why you never thought of that.



skycloud86 said:


> Of course there is, but he doesn't need or want sex, he wants to stop thinking about it so much.


I want and need sex and some one to be with. Never said I didn't. Been single my whole life and doesn't look like it will end soon. should know the rest


----------



## Snow (Oct 19, 2010)

RericA said:


> Hit a party or two and get it on with some slutty drunk girl, its too easy, seriously.





ENTrePenuer said:


> Maybe just maybe, both you and him have a skewed view about sex?
> 
> Theres lots of consensual sex out there to be had.


I realize, ENTrePenuer, you were not the original commenter about the "slutty drunk girl," but these two comments do not correlate well; a drunk slutty girl does not automatically mean she is giving consent, and I find RericA's comment to be based on the concept of rape, not sex.


----------



## RericA (Sep 7, 2010)

skycloud86 said:


> Are you seriously advising him to go and pretty much rape a woman who can't consent to sex? I would seriously consider not posting in threads like this if you can only post idiotic rubbish.


of course i wouldn't tell someone to go rape somebody, that would be entirely fucked up. People go to parties to have a good time and hook up. He would practically have to be beating the girls off with a stick to keep them away, that's how slutty girls are. (Sounds more to me like skycloud is just grouchy and picking fights on the internet haha)

and going to a party and having sex with someone that actually wants to have sex because its fun sounds a lot better to me than the supposed only alternative voiced by the OP, which would be to rent a prostitute.

sex with prostitute = huge chance to contract STDs, unsatisfying sex in the emotional sense, feelings of inadequacy and lower self-esteem from having to spend money for someone to have sex with you

sex with fun drunk girls = slightly lower chance to contract STDS, and the rest of the problems likely solved.:bored:

they don't have to be drunk either, just get out there and spend some time with people, something will fall in your lap, quite literally. weather or not it would necessarily be what your after is a different story, but you have to get out there and have some fun and meet people, or your absolutely right, its not happening any time soon. If that really and truly just isn't an option for you for some reason, there really isn't likely all that much you can do to train yourself to stop thinking about sex. As much as people hate to admit it, and hide from it as much as seemingly possible- We have primal natural instincts. Nearly everything human beings do stems back to Born, Survive, Reproduce. Once you hit that age your going to have urges to keep the human race going. Your body is loaded with hormones telling you to do so, and it is completely natural, not some preposterous abomination of the mind as some posters on here have begun to explain...

So, i suppose of course American society wouldn't be a good way to go as far as help in that area, because most of America has a terribly obsessive and stigmatic view of sex, which might be part of the problem in the first place. All the ridiculous advertising and pressure from piers and such... However, eastern cultures have a much different view on sexual impulses. You could look into beginning meditative practices (not necessarily in the way of being religious in that sense) but just to learn to relax and control your mind, so you would be more capable of letting said thoughts go when they are bothering you.

The only issue I am thinking might still come up is a psychological one related to you being lonely and having low self esteem. You might want to think about seeing a counselor if you go the celibate route.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

RericA said:


> of course i wouldn't tell someone to go rape somebody, that would be entirely fucked up. People go to parties to have a good time and hook up. He would practically have to be beating the girls off with a stick to keep them away, that's how slutty girls are. (Sounds more to me like skycloud is just grouchy and picking fights on the internet haha)


Are you trolling? Not only are you throwing out misogynistic comments such as calling women slutty, and you seem to have no idea how your comment was obviously advising him to go and commit rape.



> and going to a party and having sex with someone that actually wants to have sex because its fun sounds a lot better to me than the supposed only alternative voiced by the OP, which would be to rent a prostitute.


If they consent and are an adult, then that's fine, but drunk people cannot legally consent to sex, and drunk people are not fully able to make such decisions whilst under the influence of alcohol.



> sex with prostitute = huge chance to contract STDs, unsatisfying sex in the emotional sense, feelings of inadequacy and lower self-esteem from having to spend money for someone to have sex with you
> 
> sex with fun drunk girls = slightly lower chance to contract STDS, and the rest of the problems likely solved.:bored:


OK, so you wouldn't pay to have sex, but you would have sex with someone who cannot legally consent?


----------



## RericA (Sep 7, 2010)

skycloud86 said:


> Are you trolling? Not only are you throwing out misogynistic comments such as calling women slutty, and you seem to have no idea how your comment was obviously advising him to go and commit rape.
> If they consent and are an adult, then that's fine, but drunk people cannot legally consent to sex, and drunk people are not fully able to make such decisions whilst under the influence of alcohol.
> OK, so you wouldn't pay to have sex, but you would have sex with someone who cannot legally consent?


OP is an INTP, not an idiot. I didn't think it was necessary to explain things as obvious as common sense regarding ethics and values. 

People can consent to sex when under the influence of alcohol. If they are passed out drunk, that's another story, and a searingly obvious one.

and some women are slutty- FACT.

so are some men. It doesn't mean you have to take what I'm saying out of context in order to kindle some purposeless argument to relieve yourself of boredom. This thread's purpose is to help the OP by giving him the advice he asked for from many different viewpoints, so he can choose the advice he thinks would help him the best.This is not the 'entertain skycloud while he studies for debate camp' thread.:bored:


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

RericA said:


> OP is an INTP, not an idiot. I didn't think it was necessary to explain things as obvious as common sense regarding ethics and values.


The two are not mutually exclusive, although the OP is no idiot as far as I can tell.



> People can consent to sex when under the influence of alcohol. If they are passed out drunk, that's another story, and a searingly obvious one.


Yes, but people often do things under the influence of alcohol that they wouldn't normally do. Would someone really have sex with you or vice versa if you and/or they were sober? How do you know that without the alcohol they would never consent?



> and some women are slutty- FACT.
> 
> so are some men.


No, some people act "slutty" according to society, but there's nothing wrong with sexual promiscuity. There are no slutty people, there are only actions and thoughts that society considers to be slutty.



> It doesn't mean you have to take what I'm saying out of context in order to kindle some purposeless argument to relieve yourself of boredom.


Firstly, how am I taking your posts out of context and secondly, I'm not relieving myself of boredom, I'm just replying to posts.



> This thread's purpose is to help the OP by giving him the advice he asked for from many different viewpoints, so he can choose the advice he thinks would help him the best


And you think "Go to a party and take advantage of a drunk woman whose inhibitions are dulled" is good advice? 



> This is not the 'entertain skycloud while he studies for debate camp' thread.:bored:


This thread isn't at all entertaining to me, it's just one of many threads on the forum that I've posted in.


----------



## Oleas (Jul 22, 2010)

Can't you guys just agree to disagree?


----------



## ENTrePenuer (Jun 12, 2010)

Revenant said:


> a drunk slutty girl does not automatically mean she is giving consent


Yes and just because a bird has wings doesn't mean it can fly, what exactly is your point?


----------



## RericA (Sep 7, 2010)

hes just being an INTP and trying to argue. His contradictory position on the subjects of his arguments bores me :bored:

unfortunately for skycloud I'm an INTJ, and more decisive, and have no reason to justify what I already know to be obvious and or fact.

But seriously, OP, get that brain under control. Casual meditative practices greatly reduce anxiety and improve focus. If properly pursued, it could drastically increase your ability to let go of unwanted thoughts and focus on what is more important to you.


----------



## StarBuck (Oct 23, 2010)

skycloud86 said:


> Yes, but people often do things under the influence of alcohol that they wouldn't normally do. Would someone really have sex with you or vice versa if you and/or they were sober? How do you know that without the alcohol they would never consent?



People who choose to get drunk are still responsible for their actions even it dulled their inhibitions. If you cannot control themselves or accept the consequences do not drink or do it somewhere you know you will not make bad decisions. The excuse I was drunk in not a valid excuse.


----------



## ENTrePenuer (Jun 12, 2010)

StarBuck said:


> People who choose to get drunk are still responsible for their actions even it dulled their inhibitions. If you cannot control themselves or accept the consequences do not drink or do it somewhere you know you will not make bad decisions. The excuse I was drunk in not a valid excuse.


Moreover most people get drunk specifically to lower their inhibitions.

YES SKYCLOUD LOTS OF GIRLS GET DRUNK SPEFICICALLY TO GET LAID.

Yes as crazy as it sounds some girls love penis and would spend all their waking hours on a different penis.

God bless them all.


----------



## vel (May 17, 2010)

Why would you want to stop thinking about sex? 
If anything, it is one of those things that will drive you to pair up with someone and get a gf. Treat it as an incentive rather than an "issue".


----------



## lilshine (Nov 1, 2010)

Just get a pocket pussy lol :laughing:


----------



## StarBuck (Oct 23, 2010)

So how has it been going JoetheBull? Are you having any success?


----------



## JoetheBull (Apr 29, 2010)

StarBuck said:


> So how has it been going JoetheBull? Are you having any success?


Not too bad I guess. No luck in stopping myself from thinking about sex. But haven't been getting as depressed from thinking about it lately. So i guess that's an improvement.

how you been?


----------



## StarBuck (Oct 23, 2010)

Still horny and not getting it enough. Glad it is going better for you. Are you getting out there, meeting women?


----------



## JoetheBull (Apr 29, 2010)

StarBuck said:


> Still horny and not getting it enough. Glad it is going better for you. Are you getting out there, meeting women?


Unfortunately no:frustrating:. Not much to do outside of the house to meet women. Have tried book stores and libraries but there never seem to be any girls around my age there when I go. Not a big fan of bars or dance clubs. Not much luck in whenever I go back to school plus the absence of success in the past with high school and before doesn't help my confidence in meeting woman there. Barely talk to people at work. For the past couple years the only real success of talking to a girl is at an anime convention I go to. Every girl I have talked to there always ended up having a boyfriend:frustrating:. No luck with the internet dating. They just delete my emails. Lately been trying to come up with other places and social activities. Even made a thread in the advice area. 

Sorry kind of said a lot there.


----------



## RericA (Sep 7, 2010)

JoetheBull said:


> Unfortunately no:frustrating:. Not much to do outside of the house to meet women. Have tried book stores and libraries but there never seem to be any girls around my age there when I go. Not a big fan of bars or dance clubs. Not much luck in whenever I go back to school plus the absence of success in the past with high school and before doesn't help my confidence in meeting woman there. Barely talk to people at work. For the past couple years the only real success of talking to a girl is at an anime convention I go to. Every girl I have talked to there always ended up having a boyfriend:frustrating:. No luck with the internet dating. They just delete my emails. Lately been trying to come up with other places and social activities. Even made a thread in the advice area.
> 
> Sorry kind of said a lot there.


Bud, bar sluts are kinda bad news. Club girls are worse. Its kinda awkward to initiate a conversation in a setting like a book store unless you are really comfortable busting into conversation with someone you haven't ever met, unless maybe you start talking to someone looking in a section you really like the material in?

I like the idea of the anime convention though... Im not into anime myself, but a setting where girls have a known, like interest is great. Its easy to start a conversation when you both already have something to talk about.

internet dating... Ive made some friends on sites like that? thats about it other than a couple one night stands.


----------



## Snow (Oct 19, 2010)

JoetheBull, try OKCupid.com. Just be honest with your motives and don't be creepy in your profile (don't write "I just wanna have sex," but consider writing "I have a high sex drive and am interested/curious in exploring it" or something to that extent, along with non-sexual related information).


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

JoetheBull said:


> The drawing and painting would probably help a little. But I have thought about sex when doing both before. I seem to not be easily distrac... :shocked: a piece of candy. Wait what was I saying. Exercise doesn't help too much. I just start thinking about sex even more. Starting to think it's impossible to stop thinking about sex altogether. Guess I should try to find a means to cope with it and find a way not get depressed about. Masturbation doesn't help. Its just a sad reminder.


No get your ass to a hard core boxing gym or get in a real hard work out session where you work out so hard that you think that you are going to pass out, and I promise you......sex will be absent from your mind altogether.


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

Revenant said:


> JoetheBull, try OKCupid.com. Just be honest with your motives and don't be creepy in your profile (don't write "I just wanna have sex," but consider writing "I have a high sex drive and am interested/curious in exploring it" or something to that extent, along with non-sexual related information).


I don't know about okcupid. Most of the hot girls that you would want to go with are already taken. It seems like all the girls on there are either dumbasses or ugly as fuck. That was just my experience.


----------



## Snow (Oct 19, 2010)

The Great One said:


> I don't know about okcupid. Most of the hot girls that you would want to go with are already taken. It seems like all the girls on there are either dumbasses or ugly as fuck. That was just my experience.


Well although I don't necessarily agree with your assessment or vantage point therel, the purpose I was providing JoetheBull was to connect, possibly sexually, with others. Being less intelligent or not socially attractive isn't very relevant to that purpose.


----------



## Rose Belle (Nov 2, 2010)

oh please..we r INTJ..we think about sex often..it's the way we r!!!!


----------



## wonderfert (Aug 17, 2010)

I'm not sure if its been suggested or not, but how about a lot of cold showers? If you do it enough you might get a decent Pavlovian response going.

Disclaimer: I've never found this to work, but I have no other suggestion.


----------



## JoetheBull (Apr 29, 2010)

Rose Belle said:


> oh please..we r INTJ..we think about sex often..it's the way we r!!!!


I am an INTP:laughing: But not too much difference I guess.


wonderfert said:


> I'm not sure if its been suggested or not, but how about a lot of cold showers? If you do it enough you might get a decent Pavlovian response going.
> 
> Disclaimer: I've never found this to work, but I have no other suggestion.


I think it have but doesn't work too well. Wouldn't help the underlining problem at least.


----------

